# Heading to Punta Mita



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys, the family and I are heading to Punta Mita (near Puerta Vallarta) for a few days to meet up with my wife's family who are already there. I have been looking at the directions getting there from DF and, though more or less direct, its a helluva drive. Also, the tolls are predicted to be (by the gov't site) almost 1100 pesos! any advise on routes to take, etc.? 

Also looking for cool stuff to do in the area so any and all suggestions are well appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The only thing I can suggest to save on tolls is when leaving Guadalajara instead of heading towards Tepic go straight towards Ameca on highway 90, it will let you out in PV by the Home Depot and form there a short ride to Punta de Mita..

toll from DF via Compestella =1085 Pesos or $88 USD
toll from DF via Ameca = 775 Pesos or $63 USD


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> The only thing I can suggest to save on tolls is when leaving Guadalajara instead of heading towards Tepic go straight towards Ameca on highway 90, it will let you out in PV by the Home Depot and form there a short ride to Punta de Mita..
> 
> toll from DF via Compestella =1085 Pesos or $88 USD
> toll from DF via Ameca = 775 Pesos or $63 USD


And probably will cost you a shock or a tire on the cheaper route. Stick to the toll road, it will be cheaper in the end.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

This highway 90 was opened a couple years ago,is lightly traveled with out potholes and is a beautiful, ride through towns like Mascota and near the turnoff San Sebastian..starts in blue agave fields, sugar cane fields, pine forests and dropping into lush jungle near PV...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The Mascota highway is #70 on most maps and is a pretty drive. DF to Vallarta via Compestella back in '98 was 10-11 hours


----------



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

very cool everybody thanks for the advise the #70 drive sounds like a good start to the trip


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes there is some confusion, Guia Roji calls it #70 where as Google Maps calls it #90...Whatever it's number it is a wonderful alternative to the boring toll road...


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> Yes there is some confusion, Guia Roji calls it #70 where as Google Maps calls it #90...Whatever it's number it is a wonderful alternative to the boring toll road...


My one and only trip to PV, we went the Ameca/Mascota route going and toll road returning. Ameca/Mascota more interesting one you got by the construction that was going on just after toll road split but seemed much longer in time with a lot of switchbacks going oner the mountains just before PV.
I know that going always seems longer than returning so may not have been as much difference as I remember.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> My one and only trip to PV, we went the Ameca/Mascota route going and toll road returning. Ameca/Mascota more interesting one you got by the construction that was going on just after toll road split but seemed much longer in time with a lot of switchbacks going oner the mountains just before PV.
> I know that going always seems longer than returning so may not have been as much difference as I remember.


I don't know about driving that route but there is an annual pilgrimage to Talpa that parallels it for a ways. It is a nice walk. Most of the time the pilgrimage route cuts cross country and just crosses the highway occasionally. But there are a couple of stretches that walk along the highway. The pilgrimage routes starts in Ameca and turns off the Ameca-Mascota route in Gallinero. Many tens of thousands of people walk it during Semana Santa every year. 

[Not exactly relevant to driving to Punta Mita, but a small cultural fact about the route.]


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

There are switchbacks on the cuota route as well after Compostela and again after Sayulita.

But there is an alternate route from Sayulita to Punta Mita via Litubu that is shorter. I have not timed it but it is sure more interesting.


----------

